# Advice of adopting a breeder's retired comformation champ/stud



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh good! I hope you find one. About the coat; most owners of show dogs take off that beautiful show coat when the show career is over anyway, because it's so hard to maintain. The dogs are probably just as happy to get rid of that coat! What matters most is the dog's personality, if it is suited to you and if you connect with him/her. They are all real dogs underneath, and all they want is a loving owner to live and play with. Poodles LOVE the dog sports you're interested in, as they are a curious and active breed. If you start to put some feelers out, contacting breeders and asking whether they have the kind of dog you're looking for or know someone who does, and especially if you get to meet some of their dogs (even if they're not available right now), you'll probably get more of a feel for what you want. Here's hoping you find just the dog you're looking for!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure you don't have to worry about the dog being used to "primping" and not enjoying being a normal dog. Most of these dogs are just very well trained to sit still and tolerate all the show prep. A lot of poodles do enjoy being groomed, which any poodle will get every 4-6 weeks anyway, and that's probably enough for any dog. Most show dogs retire to being "normal dogs" after a few years anyway. As long as you are providing mentally stimulating opportunities (which it seems you are definitely going to do), I think the dog would be happy as can be.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Even the show dogs who are used to all the primping are real dogs underneath all that hair. You can ask any one of the people on here who show. I wouldn't worry about it. I would be more worried about the adjustment of going from the breeder's/previous owner's home to yours. Depending on how their lifestyle was, the new one you provide could be drastically different. Just ask liljaker, she had trouble with getting Sunny to adjust. At least I think it was her....somebody on here did!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It depends on how they have lived. If they've been kept in a crate or a pen all their lives, which is not unusual for a show dog, you might have some difficulty getting a dog to adjust. But I can tell you, Quincy's life did not change at all except he lost his Tina Turner hair! Our dogs are dogs, and if being a show dog changes that, then they will not be a show dog. You might get very lucky and find a retired dog who comes from a similar situation.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My brother in law has a retired show dog, an American Eskimo. Wh has been a wonderful addition to the family. I would decide by the Doug's personality. I am sure the dog will be thrilled to have less attention paid to his hair.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

When I retired my Lhasa and he realized he did not have to stay in his crate anymore he was a very happy camper and had no trouble adjusting to being a house dog. He was delighted when I clipped him down and ran around like a puppy for days. Like the others have said it depends on how the dog was shown, either by a handler or owner handled. I do not think you can go wrong if you shop for a dog with a personality that suits you.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

A show dog is a dog - whether on the table on in the ring - that is working - as showing is a job. Commonly, it seems we work with our dogs in the field or obedience or flyball or therapy - not as many of us show, and perhaps that's why it seems foreign and there is such talk about the showing mentality.

Not sure if I am doing a very good job explaining it... but showing is working.

As puppies my dogs are handled and stacked on a table with lots of ooohing and ahhing and loving to re inforce behavior and train the pup how to "show" (there are commands and "work" that a show dog must do to be a show dog).

STAND and STACK and STAY and DOWN (head on the pillow) and LET's WORK - Lombardi's command to move out on the lead on the around - is as common to a show dog as SIT and DOWN and HEAL is to your well trained pet. 

No worries about the "primping" affecting the ability of the dog to do his job (or her job). As long as you let your poodle know what you want him to do, and he is rewarded with your approval and the enjoyment of pleasing you, poodles will do anything (and can!).

What you MIGHT see, is him *want* to get on the table. That's a pretty common "battle" at my house. Table time is one on one time, when they are the most special and are (in their minds) rubbed on and petted and loved on - even if I am only banding hair - so my pet who has never been in coat, loves for me to pretend band him, and tell him how fabulous he is!

Best Wishes,

NOLA Standards


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the best dogs I ever had was a retired show dog. The breeder and I worked out a deal where Striker was kept intact and we co-owned him so she could breed him. (Not a poodle). Just for fun, I showed him (with her permission) to learn how to groom, stack, etc. 

He came to me as a finished Ch, OB trained, crate and house trained. I learned a lot from him and the bond could not have been stronger if I had raised him from a pup. 

I'd say Go For IT!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

wow! Thank-you for the feedback and encouragement. I had not considered many points raised here so I have a few more questions (really based on no knowledge so assumptions) If you would please indulge me ...

1. What is the personality of a dog that has been crated for it's show life? I didn't know about crate life. So I am envisioning the dog in solitary confinement and let out for an hour or two a day to stretch out. No offense, just my imagination going.

2. What questions should I ask about the poodle's homelife/enviornment? This question rose from the points about transition from one home to another. I am assuming my home environment would be much more laid back.

3. What questions should I ask about how the poodle had been handled?

4. some of the other threads were about breeding to extremes yet acceptable for conformation. What should I know?

5. No offense to anyone but I have to ask, how do I know the previous owner was stable? Or should this even be a concern cause dogs live for the moment? I ask this question because I see how a parent with their problems, can pass on (compound) those problems to their human children. 

much appreciation in advance.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Let me see if I can help with some of your questions:
1) My show and working dogs are crated. They need to be for several reasons. Show dogs will need to be crated (and comfortable in their crates) at shows. Same thing with the working dogs when they go to trials. I can promise you that a dog crated most of the day and only exercised for an hour or two a day will NOT be in the physical (or mental) condition to show, work or trial. The crates are used only for eating and sleeping (in my case, at least). Fresh air, sunshine and exercise is the only way to keep their coats and bodies in condition. 

2) I would ask about food, feeding schedules, potty schedule, favorite treats, toys, etc. The same questions you would ask about a new puppy. 

3) Ask for a demo on OB training, tricks, etc but, plan to start over from the beginning so the dog becomes accustomed to you and your methods. Oh, not just OB, etc - ask also for a demo on grooming techniques, too. ie: brushing, toenail trims, dental care, etc. 

4) If you're interested in breeding, you have a lot of research to do lol But, if this is a pet, ask about neuter (is it done - when should it be done if not), see if any of the health clearances have been done on your prospective dog or at least the parents. When I adopted Striker, all his were current and I received copies of them. I made copies of those and left them with my vet, too. I did also keep his annual appointment for his eye CERF exam. 

5) As far as stability of the owner - good point. Follow your instincts, Nature blessed us with them for a reason. If you are not comfortable with the person, leave. Same with the dog, there will not be an instant bond, that takes time. There's also the chance the dog may be nervous at first. You are new to him/her. But, there should be no overt signs of fear aggression or avoidance. If there is, again, just say thank you and leave. When I went to get Striker, he was not actually the dog I was supposed to get. I went to get Romeo. I brought my family with me. Romeo took one look at my children, trembled and tried to escape. The breeder brought in Striker who was nervous (neither had ever dealt with children before) but he could be distracted with OB work and treats. We took him home only to have him not only learn to tolerate my kids but to fall in doggie love with them.


----------

